# Turning a Corner and Eating Healthy!



## olecrosseyes (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Jun 27, 2021)

Just the way I like my salad!

Jim


----------



## kruizer (Jun 27, 2021)

Aren't you over doing it a little with all that lettuce?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 27, 2021)

Needs more bacon!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes sir. Tomorrow is not promised to any of us. Live today. Pass the bacon.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 27, 2021)

You forgot the dressing.  I like good Bleu Cheese, Italian, or Ranch that is home made or from the refrigerated vegetable section at the supermarket.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jun 28, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Just the way I like my salad!
> 
> Jim


Me Too, Jim!



kruizer said:


> Aren't you over doing it a little with all that lettuce?


Maybe,,,



SecondHandSmoker said:


> Needs more bacon!


Man I like the way you think!




SmokinEdge said:


> Yes sir. Tomorrow is not promised to any of us. Live today. Pass the bacon.


Here you go take as much as you want.



1MoreFord said:


> You forgot the dressing.  I like good Bleu Cheese, Italian, or Ranch that is home made or from the refrigerated vegetable section at the supermarket.


Defiantly Maytag blue cheese for me.

Chefs Thanks for the likes!


----------



## ofelles (Jun 28, 2021)

My kind of salad for sure!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 29, 2021)

Yeah.  I was wondering about the salad dressing too.  Other than that, it's perfect!!
Gary


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jun 29, 2021)

I think it is just perfect too.
@*

 ofelles

@

 GaryHibbert
*
Thanks for the likes!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jul 5, 2021)

@*GATOR240*
@*bigfurmn*
Thanks for the likes Chefs!


----------

